# Need duckweed, please?



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

I posted a handful of times when I had a larger planted 75gal aquarium about five or so years ago (I think I attended a meeting or two) but since I downgraded my set up I haven't been around. The reason I am posting is because I figured this community could help solve my problem =o)

I was wondering if anyone had any duckweed I could have for a human population study (exponential growth) that I would like to do with my AP Environmental Science students. I live in Mckinney now and could pick up if needed.

Let me know if anyone could help, I would really appreciate it- thanks!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

You might also post this on DFWfishbox.


----------



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

PM me I've been flushing netfuls of the stuff.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We all do. How much are you wanting? 

--Robert


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

I was thinking about setting up a 10 or 20gal tank for aquatic critters and plants for whatever science things I need to use them for. I would think 1-3 cup fulls would be more than enough.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

PM sent to Lyquidphyre with contact info.


----------

